# Car cameras, a useful site



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After buying a cheapo car camera off the market, I have spent some time researching for a better option. I came across 'Techmoan.com' on the internet, who seems to give a thorough and impartial review of many different car cameras, with actual footage.
He points out that there are many 'clones' with below par spec, which are a waste of money.
I have now ordered one from Amazon, in the hope that it will be from a verifiable source and live up to its specification, unlike my market model.
The concept of a camera running all of the time at first did not grab me but when I realised that I did not have to do anything, it was always running and erasing unwanted material automatically while offering proof if needed of accidents and playback if wanted of desirable journeys for upwards of £30. I just had to have another toy for my van! 8) 

Alan


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

which one you bough Alan


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

We bought the Roadhawk. Liked it so much we bought another for the car. Now we don't have to unplug and disconnect from van to car as we had them 'plumbed in' ...as us gals say. :roll:


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I recently bought one from Amazon by a company called E-Prance.

It was called a DR32. It films at 1080HD. I bought a 32 gb memory card also so the cost was close to £80 all in.

I bought it after being impressed by the quality of film posted on here by a member who was looking for an opinion on an 'incident'.

I was very impressed with the techmoan site review of this model.

The camera is so simple and intuitive to use with great quality footage.

Highly recommended, with the caveat that I have only been using it for a week.

I posted a positive review on amazon using the name 'country girl' (wife, not me!) just search DR32 dash cam.

Davy


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Good stuff here. Thanks rosalan.

Having seen what Technomoan.com has had to say, I've decided to go for a cheap multi-purpose job. I shall want it to work as a helmet cam, handlebar cam, be waterproof for use on a rib, and as a dash cam. I reckon for under £50 this has to be a very decent punt.

http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2013/6/9/sj1000-at-lasta-good-cheap-action-camera.html

Technomoan does caution about clones so fingers slightly crossed. I'll report back if it doesn't perform as reviewed. if you hear no more from me on this, it'll have been fine. Delivery from China so may be a few weeks yet... :-\

Ebay link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131064876457?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

NOW THERE'S NO PREVIEW OF THIS POST AVAILABLE TO ME PRIOR TO POSTING SO I HOPE YOU CAN SEE IT - THIS WEBSITE JUST GETS FLAKIER, GRRRRRR!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a short clip we did last year on a DR 32 camera - 



Played full screen and in HD the video is still not as good as the original AVI format that I can play on my PC.
Putting videos on to Youtube, Vimeo and others tends to diminish the quality of the picture unless you pay extra and I don't think it's really worth paying more for this type of clip.
Techmoan does very good videos explaining how good, or bad, each Camera is and there are new models coming on the market almost every week.
I got my camera from China and it's worked very well since day one but if anything does go wrong there's no way I could get it repaired and it would have to be thrown away.
:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Why bother with super high quality??

I am assuming that you want it in case of any incident so you can provide footage to your insurance company?? If that's the case quality isn't any sort of issue is it! There will have been an "incident" and no dispute over the vehicles involved, you just want some footage to show who did what, there is no need at all for HD quality, just viewable footage.

I would go for a really cheap one, it will do the job and you can spend what you have saved on some wine :wink: 

Personally I don't really see the need for one, but I accept others feel differently, that's what makes for an interesting world.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have gone for the G1W, whatever that is. The picture quality on Techmoan's sample looked superb but as he said, the sound was poor, the holder could be better and as he also said, if it goes wrong... forget it but for around £30 it seemed worth a punt.

Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I have gone for the G1W


I think that's the same one I'm using ATM Alan.

Excellent value and very decent picture quality.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a dual lens camera and can load footage on to my laptop. That is as much as I can do. How would I go about loading a film clip on to a forum? Vimeo seems one way, are there any others please?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Via Youtube seems to be one of the most popular.

Alan


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I would go for a really cheap one, it will do the job and you can spend what you have saved on some wine Wink
> 
> *Personally I don't really see the need for one, but I accept others feel differently, that's what makes for an interesting world.*


that's my thinking on these things as well - why??

I like technology lots, but there are times when you have to ask why do people think they need to record everything that's going on in their lives? sure, there may be the rare time when it might come in handy - and headcams for cyclists in busy urban areas has almost become de rigeur giving the number of deaths and serious accidents that has happened/is happening - but in a vehicle?? nope - don't get it personally. hey ho - each to their own.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

rosalan said:


> I came across 'Techmoan.com' on the internet, Alan


thanks Alan. I have been considering a dash cam and this guys Beginners Guide is well worth watching.


----------

